# Talking Catfish



## biskit (Nov 17, 2005)

Does anyone know if a Spotted Talking Catfish (aka Spotted Raphael) and a Sailfin Pleco are compatible tank mates?

I have a Talking Catfish in the 65 gallon that I want to move my Pleco into. The Catfish has been in the tank for about 4 years (see signature for other tank mates). He is about 4.5 inches (same size as Pleco)

:fish: Thanx!

**Melissa**


----------



## starrfish71 (Jul 6, 2005)

They should be fine together. The worst that might occur is one might decide he likes the other one's hiding space and kick it out, forcing the loser to find a new spot to sleep.


----------



## hanunxx (Mar 18, 2006)

it's better to put more hiding spaces i guess


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

They should be fine as long as they both have their own spot to claim as their territory.


----------



## heatherhoge (Nov 13, 2005)

I have talking cats (stiped and spotted) with my albino sailfin and they have no problems but they are in a 300 gal indoor pond.


----------

